# Nous parlons français



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 29, 2009)

*Nous parlons français*

(this is basically a copy thread from the german one, but german is shit, so)

Si vous pouvez parler le français, poster une message ici, et puis je vais ajouter votre nom à la liste. Dans ce fil, parlez-vous en français, s'il vous plaît!

*Les Membres*
Lorem Ipsum
Zhorken
EchoedSeel
Skroy
Jack_the_PumpkinKing
VPLJ
Harlequin
EddyOkapi
...
Watershed


----------



## Zhorken (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Nous parlons français*



Lorem Ipsum said:


> Dans ce fil, parlez-vous en français, s'il vous plaît!


Dit-on vraiment « fil » ?  o.o  Connaissant les francophones du _Web_, je devinerais qu'on parle des _threads_ dans les _forums_ pour être _cool_ en faisant du _t'chat_.

EDIT: Ou est-ce que « dans ce fil » signifie quelque chose que j'ignore ?


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Nous parlons français*

Non - je suis desolée, mais je ne savais pas les mots se référant à l'internet. Donc, merci.


----------



## EchoedSeel (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Nous parlons français*

Est-ce que je peux me joindre ? Je parle le français et l'am dans le club français à mon école.


----------



## Zhorken (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Nous parlons français*

Je ne sais pas non plus, mais je vois toujours beaucoup d'anglicismes en parlant de l'internet.  :B  C'est amusant de les voir après neuf ans de classes dont on m'a dit toujours de les éviter.


----------



## Skroy (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Nous parlons français*

Un club de français, eh? Je veux le joindre aussi!
Cependant, je trouve que mon compréhension en français est très *terrible*. =/ Donc, je veux joindre ce club pour améliorer mon français et de n'utiliser fréquentement pas mon dictionnaire Anglais-Français. En bref, je souhaite que la langue va être naturelle à moi lorsque je le parle et l'écris.


----------



## JackPK (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Nous parlons français*

Je parle un peu de francais. Je ne le parle pas bien, mais je le parle de ma coeur.

J'ai etudie le francais pour deux annees au lycee. Mais je ne comprends pas beaucoup de la langue. C'est triste...


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Nous parlons français*

Salut les Mickeys.
Bon, alors moi je suis ne (clavier qwerty a la con >:c) a Bruxelles dans la partie Wallonne, ce qui fait que je parle Francais tres courament. Cependant, je suis dans la classe Portugaise de mon ecole et je n'ai eu qu'un an de Francais en classe, en Langue 3... ce qui fait que mon ecrit est pas terrible. Enfin.

Et oui, Zhorken, les Franglish est tres present dans les communautes Francaises sur Internet, ce qui fait que la plupart des forums frolent le ridicule sans meme essayer, mais bon...

Sinon, vous aimez bien le Francais? C'est la langue du diable question grammaire mais je trouve que les chansons et le Francais parle, surtout avec l'accent Tours ou Paris classique, est tres joli. On peut dire plus ou moins n'importe quoi et avoir l'air romantique si on utilise le bon ton :v


----------



## Harlequin (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: Nous parlons français*

Je comprends le francais mieux que je le parle (ou écrit).


----------



## EddyOkapi (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: Nous parlons français*

Moi j'parles français. :I Étant Québécois, les anglicismes sont très présent dans la langue, ici, donc... pour moi c'est bin normal. :P


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Nous parlons français*



EddyOkapi said:


> Moi j'parles français. :I Étant Québécois, les anglicismes sont très présent dans la langue, ici, donc... pour moi c'est bin normal. :P


Vraiment? Je suis allee a Quebec pendant mes vacances. J'ai parle' un peux de francais. Je voudrais apprendre comme parler le francais avec un accent quebecois, mais il n'y a pas des courses. J'aime beaucoup le francais quebecois.

J'ai etudie' le francais pour cinq ans. Je peux lire les choses tres facilement (maintenant, je lit "Candide"), je peux parler et ecrire un peux, et j'ai des problemes avec ecoutant les gens. Mon comprehension aural est merd. :(

Je peux parler espagnol, donc parler francais, c'est facile pour moi. Ecrire... c'est different.

(i have no accents right now)


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Nous parlons français*

alors je vais joindre, mais c'est aussi parce que je dois l'utiliser souvent - je vais à Bruxelles ca. chaque mois, parfois chaque deux semaines

VPLJ tu habites pres de Bruxelles-Central n'est-ce pas?

(ou est-ce FNAC je me souviens pas, mais je crois le FNAC est dans le centre de Bruxelles, plus ou moins)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Nous parlons français*

J'habite a plus ou moins 10 minutes de Fnac (qui est prés de De Brouckére btw) donc oui, j'habite plus vers le centre de Bruxelles qu'autre chose.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Nous parlons français*

Bonjour! Ce club est tristement inactif. Parler, c'est la solution. Nous devrons parler plus en francais!

Je me demande si je peux passer (?) l'examen de Francais advance.  Je n'ai pas prepare et je ne practique pas beaucoup. J'ai besoin de parler souvent en francais, mais je ne connais pas des personnes qui parlent francais courrament.

Y a-til ici des personnes qui parlent francais courremnt? Je pense que si j'avais une partenaire, je pouvais connaitre mieux la langue francais.

*Aidez-moi, s'il vous plait!* :( Je vous aimerais toujours. Comme vous peuvent voir, je n'ai connais pas bien le 'syntax' de francais.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Nous parlons français*

'Réussir' = 'to pass (exams)'! Eh, je crois. Je ne suis pas beaucoup en francais. C'est trop triste!


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Nous parlons français*

Ah, j'ai été très inactif D: je dois y mettre à jour la premier poste avec tous les membres nouvelles.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Nous parlons français*



... said:


> Bonjour! Ce club est tristement inactif. Parler, c'est la solution. Nous devrons parler plus en francais!
> 
> Je me demande si je peux passer (?) l'examen de Francais advance.  Je n'ai pas prepare et je ne practique pas beaucoup. J'ai besoin de parler souvent en francais, mais je ne connais pas des personnes qui parlent francais courrament.
> 
> ...


Pour la plupart, ce post est bien écrit et trés lisible c: je ne peux pas beaucoup t'aider en conjugaison (ou en orthographe, souvent) vu que je n'écris jamais en français, mais je on peut essayer de dialoguer un peu :v je suis raisonnablement bon en français parlé vu que j'habite en région Wallone de Belgique, donc...

Les petites erreures que tu a fait sont:
Nous devrons parler plus de français! : cette frase est au futur, mais 'devrons' n'est pas vraiment utilisé dans ce contexte... pour une suggestion, ce serait plutot 'nous devrions' ou 'nous devons', le premier etant plus 
correcte.

Tailsy a raison en disant que 'réussir' est plus correcte.

A la fin il y a 'comme vous peuvent le voir, je n'ai connais pas bien le 'syntax' de français', qui est la seule frase dans ton post qui est un peu bizarre. Quelque chose comme 'Comme vous pouvez le voir/le constater, je ne connais pas bien le syntaxe français', mais je ne suis pas sur si 'syntaxe' est masculin ou feminin :/ désolé. En tout cas, 'je n'ai connais' n'est pas correcte car n'ai vient du verbe avoir, et on dit avoir des connaissances mais pas dans ce type de frase, ce serait l'équivalent de 'I don't have know' en anglais.


----------



## Minish (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Nous parlons français*

Je suis preparé une presentation, et selon moi, c'est trés interessant. Le weekend dernier je jouer au foot avec ma frére. :D C'est fantastique. La weekend prochain je... je ne peux pas me rappeler.

(Those accents are probably all wrong, I know)


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Nous parlons français*

Je vais vous corriger, si il est d'accord avec vous?

Prémière, votre accents ne sont pas trop mal. 'Très' a un accent grave cependant (alt + 0232), et il est la même pour 'frère'.

Secondement, votre tenses sont un peu... étranges. Pour 'dernier', c'est la parfait. Donc, vous devez écrire: [pronoun] [auxiliary] [participle] (je suis desolé - je ne sais pas les mots en français). Donc, 'je jour au foot avec ma frère' serait 'j'ai joué au foot'. 

J'espère que je ne sonne pas condescendant D:


----------



## Minish (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Nous parlons français*

Merci. Je sais tout de mes classes français de GCSE... je ne sais plus le français que ceci. XD;


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Nous parlons français*



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> cool stuff


Merci beaucoup~ J'ai remarqué qu'il était un peu étrange, mais je suis très reconnaissante.

Á demain je m'enregistrerai parlant en français. Vous avez l'honneur de me critiquer brutalement ! Il sera très amusant.


----------

